# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  New Codeguru Article: Building a Clock with an Arduino

## brad jones

Newest IoT article posted to our site, Codeguru: 

*Building a Clock with an Arduino*_How easy is it to build your own clock? You can easily build your own simple clock with an Arduino and a character display!_

http://bit.ly/1Fe3Ihw



================
Posted by admin

----------


## jmcilhinney

Just don't take said clock to school with you if you're Muslim.  :Wink:

----------

